# Cipralex



## Effy (Apr 12, 2011)

​
*Did Cipralex work for you?*

Yes (this is the only medication that I am taking)00.00%Yes (in addition to other meds I am taking)19.09%Yes (but I am also doing some self-help)00.00%I haven NOT seen a difference with my DP436.36%No, it made it worse218.18%Perhaps, but the I don't like the side effects00.00%I am still taking Cipralex218.18%I take other medication(s)218.18%


----------



## Effy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

I just came back from my family doctor. I finally gave him some indication of what has been happening with me, of how I've been feeling. He just prescribed taking *Cipralex* in 10mg dosis for a month and then increasing it to 20mg after the month. I have to see him again to see if this is working but I'm not a med-trusting person. I've always chosen to take the organic stuff before I have to take any pharmaceuticals. So, I'm scared.

I'd appreciate if people would comment on their experiences with Cipralex. The poll I made allows for multiple voting.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Effy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came back from my family doctor. I finally gave him some indication of what has been happening with me, of how I've been feeling. He just prescribed taking *Cipralex* in 10mg dosis for a month and then increasing it to 20mg after the month. I have to see him again to see if this is working but I'm not a med-trusting person. I've always chosen to take the organic stuff before I have to take any pharmaceuticals. So, I'm scared.
> 
> I'd appreciate if people would comment on their experiences with Cipralex. The poll I made allows for multiple voting.


I hope it helps you


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

I tooked ciprlex for couple of months when i was on my lowest point. Isnt it meant for depression mainly? I felt that it helped, at least it relieve the anxiety and helped me to get through badest times.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't bother asking other people how medications worked out for them. Everyone is differnt and they all react differntly. Trust your doctor.


----------



## Effy (Apr 12, 2011)

Theone2 said:


> Don't bother asking other people how medications worked out for them. Everyone is differnt and they all react differntly. Trust your doctor.


Thanks for the reply! Yes, it is different for many but at the same time, if the experiences have resulted in mostly a better outcome, then it makes Cipralex seem as a more effective medicine, with a lesser chance of having something go wrong.


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

Effy said:


> Thanks, I'm just scared that if I start to take them, then I'll become dependent on the medicine.
> 
> It is an antidepressant. I've been having anxiety attacks, not many, and lately I haven't had any. But my family doctor recommended this medicine. My mom is against it though. Did you feel better right away? Any side effects that you experienced? Was your dose the 10mg? Were you able to stop without any problems? Many questions, sorry...
> 
> ...


No problem vIt took a while before it started to affect. I dont remember having any side affects but my doc desided to change the medicined because cipralex has slight cheering affect so he instructed another medicine which helps me to get sleep. I started 5mg dose and raised it to 10 mg. I stoped it same way that i started it and i didnt have any problems.


----------

